# Graphs



## watrfowlr (Feb 19, 2004)

Looking at getting a new graph this year. Wondering if color is worth the money or that big of a difference. Any recommendations or advice would be helpful. Looking at getting a GPS/Graph Combo


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I've got a Lowarance x67c Ice machine. I've never liked how it worked on the ice but on the water it is GREAT. Very accurate and easy to use. I just mounted a high speed transducer on the boat and use the portable anywhere in the boat.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Color makes a BIG difference...also pixels...If you want a very good unit a Lowarance 103 or 104c is a great unit. It depends how much money you want to spend. The more money the higher the pixel count and the more power the unit will have. I have two units in my boat and the more powerful unit shows better bottom, fish, ect...It does make a difference..


----------

